# American Bass Anglers 2009



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour (ABA) has changed the qualifying process for the National Championship Tournament.
The Old is now the New. *The Regional Tournaments have been eliminated.*The old qualifying process is now the new qualifying process!
Fish any and as many of the 1,000 one day tournaments nationwide and any and as many of the 2 day Division Championship tournaments nationwide as you want. Your best 4 one day tournaments and your best 2 day tournament by points will then be counted and the top 500 anglers by points qualify for the National Championship Tournament. If anyone in the top 500 declines the next angler by points advances.
The 2009 National Championship Tournament will be on Lake Norman, North Carolina. The tentitive date is November 18 - 20, 2009.
Visit the American Bass Anglers web site or phone them toll free 1-888-203-6222.
The ABA/AFT has 3 Divisions in Ohio.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

This is a positive change....may go back to fishing them


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Barry, you know when the dates will be locked in for the nationals? I seen the date posted for october and now for november. Can you let me know when the date is locked in so I can decide what I am fishing this year. Thanks Simon


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Simon,
Be glad to let you know when the national dates are locked in. 
How may I contact you?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Berry you can just post here, I will see it and maybe others will see also, that would be interested in the trail. Good Luck this season.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The ABA/AFT National Championship Tournament dates are November 15-21, 2009.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

ya I checked it out and there all same area of ohio and same lakes.


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Will there be ever be ABA tournaments in the eastern half of Ohio?


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

There is not an ABA/AFT Division in Eastern Ohio at this time.
The ABA/AFT is in the process of approving a new director for NE Ohio.
Should you or anyone you know be interested in becoming a director contact ABA headquarters at www.americanbassanglers.com.
At this time there are 2 divisions in SW Ohio and one in Central Ohio.


----------

